# weird feeling,like trapped air gerd?



## carli (Jan 7, 2008)

its no irritating like i have swallowed something and its trapped, sometimes its relieved by burping but more often its just there persistantly and so irritating! i take omeprazole 1 a day atthe moment but i dont know if this is gerd or something else? its hard to explain,any advice please? cheers


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some info for you on globus sensation.http://www.merck.com/mmpe/sec02/ch007/ch007e.htmlDoes that sound like what it might be?It is associated with GERD in some patients.


----------



## gracelive (Feb 21, 2008)

This seems to be a common problem w/gerd, but i also had this terrible side effect with taking aciphex. You might be having a side effect from the meds you are taking. Did this symptom occur after taking it or did you have it before?


----------

